# Spousal RSP attribution question.



## bean438 (Jul 18, 2009)

I know there is a 3 year colander rule for with drawls but does it apply to the full amount, or just the last 3 year?

i.e spousal contributions made:

2004 5K
2005 5K
2006 5K
2007 5K
2008 5K

In 2009 spouse deregisters 25K, does the contributor declare the whole 25K as income, or just the last 3 years, (15K)?


----------



## cardhu (May 26, 2009)

Any spousal contributions made in the year of the withdrawal, plus the prior two calendar years. It is the date the contribution was actually made, and NOT the tax year that the contribution was deducted, that matters. 

In the example given, if the contributions were made in the year indicated, $10k would be attributed.


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

Here's what CRA says

http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/ndvdls/tpcs/rrsp-reer/wthdrwls/spsl-eng.html

The lesser of the amount actually withdrawn and the total amount contributed during the current year and the previous two years is attributed back to you.


----------



## bean438 (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks for the link, but I saw it already and it is not clear. If you made a contribution in ANY of those years, you MAY have to include ALL or PART of.........

So, what does may, all, or part mean?


----------



## TaxGuy (Apr 7, 2009)

It means that if you withdraw in 2009 the attribution applies first to spousal contributions made in 2009, then any excess to 2008, then any excess to 2007. 

So if you did not make a spousal contribution in 2009, the full $10,000 is attributable based on 2008 and 2007.


----------

